# Does anyone know the price of LPG in bottles or in bulk?



## MattJ81 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello all,

I don't live in Greece, so cannot check this myself, but I would like to know how much a bottle of LPG costs (say about 10kg), and how this differs from getting it delivered by pipeline, such as from a large central tank. Propane or butane prices would be just as welcome. I'm trying to find out the difference between getting LPG in bottles and getting it in bulk (bulk should be cheaper but I'd like to know by how much).

I have tried looking for this information on all manner of websites, but it seems a really difficult thing to find. Plenty of companies post the cost of the bottles and tanks themselves, but not the LPG that goes in them. Any and all help will be gratefully received!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

We use the large butane containers for cooking and a refill costs 20 euros now. I think they might be 20 kgs.


----------



## MattJ81 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you! 20 Euros, is that all? That's pretty good. They pay about three times that for propane in Italy! Who do you buy it from?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

MattJ81 said:


> Thank you! 20 Euros, is that all? That's pretty good. They pay about three times that for propane in Italy! Who do you buy it from?


I just checked the weight of a full container and it is 22 kgs. We get them from the local garage, but I would think this is a standard price throughout most of Greece.


----------

